

Speculative History & Future of H.264 & WebM  - azakai
http://syntensity.blogspot.com/2011/01/completely-speculative-history-future.html

======
alanh
WebM can't just mutate to become "better than" H.264 just because it's "open"
— and if it did, then the hardware support and old or fragmented software for
WebM would fail, wouldn't it? How can you see this happening, especially
without infringing upon new(er) video patents? Much has been written on that
topic already.

------
foobarbazoo
My god that sucked.

